# Looking for Good Quality Olive Oil.



## larry_stewart (Jan 4, 2015)

Many of the food shows, cookbooks and even recipes online call for " Good Quality Olive Oil".

I've tried buying more expensive olive oil to see if it made a difference, and I found the brand that I bought to be very bitter ( I dont remember which brand it was cause this was a year ago).  So, I went back to my less expensive choice, which is ok, but leaves me still curious about the good qualities olive oils.  

I dont want to play the price game ( buying the more and more expensive options) unless I know Im getting what I pay for.  I also know that higher price doesn't necessarily mean better quality. 

So I guess what Im asking is what everyone else considersa good quality olive oil brand ( Looking for specific brand, not necessarily whether it is Extra Virgin or not)

larry


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 4, 2015)

Are you looking for cooking oil or salad oil?


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 4, 2015)

Both, Just something that someone would consider higher quality.  There are too many bottles on the shelf for me to experiment with.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 4, 2015)

I currently am using California Olive Ranch ( extra virgin) . It is very good for salad dressing and cooking. Sometimes I think it tastes a little more fruity? than other oils. 

The bottle says it is non GMO which is probably why I bought it. Was available at a regular supermarket.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 4, 2015)

Olives and olive oils have as much variation as grapes and wines, including different flavors for different seasons. For general cooking, I use Bertolli because I prefer the lighter, grassy flavor to sharper, peppery oils. 

For things like salad dressing, pesto and bread, I use a specialty oil from a local store that stocks excellent quality olive oil and balsamic vinegars. You can taste them in the store before buying, like wine, so you know you'll like it. It's not a brand, though. The owner imports the oils and bottles them at purchase in the store. 

Larry, with all the traveling you do, you should be able to find a shop like this: http://www.savortheolive.com/norfolk-store/


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 4, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Larry, with all the traveling you do, you should be able to find a shop like this: Norfolk Store — Savor the Olive



We actually have a store called " The Crushed Olive"

The Crushed Olive - Gourmet Olive Oils, Infused Flavored Olive Oil & Specialty Balsamic Vinegars

Infused olive oils and vinegars.  They even have occasional cooking classes as well.

I havent been there in a bit


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 4, 2015)

We get the cheap stuff from Costco or Trader Joe's from our yearly foray.  Works fine for me.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 4, 2015)

There's a good chance I may prefer the cheap stuff ,  I just want to do a comparison to see what ( if anything) I'm missing out on or if it would make any noticeable difference in whatever Im cooking.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 4, 2015)

I've had the more expensive stuff, it tastes too sharp to me.  I'll squeeze my own olives if I want more of an olive flavor 

I got a great deal a couple years ago from Fratelli Carli.  Their EVOO was mild flavored.  As I recall, I got 6 bottles of EVOO, a ceramic decanter, a tea towel, and an apron, all for a great price, and free shipping.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 5, 2015)

In my area some of the pricey olive oils in the import/gourmet stores have a thick film of dust on them. 

I would start by trying the range of oils within one basic brand and decide what you like.  A brand like Filippo Berio and many others offer half a dozen grades or styles of oil, gradually try them all and see what works best in your kitchen.

Explore Our Collection of Olive Oils | Filippo Berio

Right now I'm using CORA first cold pressed extra virgin olive oil,  imported and distributed by a local company.  It is the oil Italian grandmas buy when it is on sale.  I enjoy it in salads and in cooking or as a finish drizzled on a dish.  It contains oils from Spain, Tunisia, Italy and Greece, basically whatever is available.  They also offer an olive oil that is labeled extra virgin, fine for cooking and not very interesting in salads.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 5, 2015)

There are many types of olives with different flavors, just like grapes for wine, so trying "an expensive olive oil" means you've tried only one of several out there. There is a range of flavors from sweet and grassy to peppery to bitter. 

An EVOO/balsamic vinegar store opened near my brother at least 10 years ago and I spent an afternoon tasting them. Talking to the owner was like talking to a wine sommelier. So much fun! Then, a few years later, a similar store opened in my area and I was thrilled that I didn't have to order it online anymore. 

So if there's one near you, give it a try. It's really nice having an amazing olive oil to use for salad, pesto, etc. I don't cook with it, though. Cooking changes the flavor and it's too expensive to use it that much. 

More info: http://www.seriouseats.com/2014/09/guide-to-olive-varieties.html


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 5, 2015)

larry_stewart said:


> We actually have a store called " The Crushed Olive"
> 
> The Crushed Olive - Gourmet Olive Oils, Infused Flavored Olive Oil & Specialty Balsamic Vinegars
> 
> ...



I encourage you to check it out


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 5, 2015)

larry_stewart said:


> There's a good chance I may prefer the cheap stuff ,  I just want to do a comparison to see what ( if anything) I'm missing out on or if it would make any noticeable difference in whatever Im cooking.



And you might!  When we get to BJ's, I buy their brand for cooking, but not for raw or lightly cooked dishes.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 5, 2015)

Larry

You're lucky, as your location makes this an easy prospect.

Look up the nearest Fairway supermarket.  Get in your car and drive there.

I love Fairway and their house Olive oils have been my go to for 15 years now.  They have a large olive oil department with loads of choices but what I use is their oils which they have imported from all over the world and bottled themselves.  They have a tasting bar for these oils and good descriptions of their qualities.  The prices are reasonable for the quality.

Then shop all the other terrific areas of the store!



http://www.fairwaymarket.com/departments/

FAIRWAY OLIVE OIL, AND MUCH, MUCH MORE
At Fairway, we’re olive oil geniuses. We’ve travelled the world and brought you back the very best oils from small family growers and millers who have been perfecting their craft for generations. These olive oils are shipped directly to Fairway in 200-liter barrels; we bottle and label them. The result: fresher, tastier oil than anywhere, at wonderful prices. We've made it our life's work to go to tiny towns in Portugal, in France, in Sicily, the kinds of off-the-beaten-path places most would never bother to explore, so that you don't have to go anywhere besides your Fairway for exquisite and highly tasty finds."


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 5, 2015)

They recently opened a Fairway near me ( about 10 miles away).  Ill be sure to check it out.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 5, 2015)

They are terrific stores!


----------



## Cooking4to (Jan 5, 2015)

Not sure if these 2 brands have been mentioned but for cooking I use Zoe and for dressings and dips I use Olive Oak Ranch...

A good way to try different oils is "home goods/marshalls stores, they have a little kitchen section that always has bottles of oil littered here and there, I have gotten some good deals, oils marked $80 a bottle for $7 {in date}, some have been OK, and some have been excellent, actually how I found olive oak ranch, and its about the best I have ever tasted...  I cook with it too, but its kind of expensive for lubricating onions and garlic, I honestly cant tell the difference between many olive oils once they are cooked with all the other flavors.  But for dips, dressings, and in and on my breads, I LOVE the olive oak, give it a try, its really nice stuff..


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 5, 2015)

larry_stewart said:


> Both, Just something that someone would consider higher quality.  There are too many bottles on the shelf for me to experiment with.



The reason I ask is because I use different olive oils depending on whether or not I'm cooking with it. 

For cooking, the one I buy most often is Whole Food's 365 California Extra Virgin Olive Oil. It has a mild flavor and the price in this area is usually less than $5 for a 16 oz (?) bottle.

For salads or finishing/dipping oil for vegetables, I usually buy something from a local specialty shop. The one advantage to shopping at these places is that you can usually taste everything before you buy. The disadvantage is that the prices are fairly high. But I've found the quality to be very good, and some of the oils are very nuanced and delicious.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 5, 2015)

I also like California Olive Ranch.  $9 -12 for the liter bottle depending on where you buy it.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 5, 2015)

I have been buying and using with success Kirklands Extra Virgin olive oil.  Imported from Italy. Costco brand.

I was watching the "Cooking" magazine show yesterday and they did a small segment on olive oils.
He said the US was the dumping grounds for European olive oils.  Oils that did not always meet the high standards in the European market.
The two oils the staff picked were both almost $40 a liter.
A bit to high priced for me.  Especially since I would not know unless someone told me what i was using was sub standard.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 5, 2015)

Larry, The unrefined oils are in fact bitterer. Americans are not used to the pure taste of olive oil, if you travel to olive oil producing countries you will find that oils taste completely different than what is sold here. The latest reports I've read about oil, do not like Italian produced oils, but do praise Spanish, California and some other producers. However those are not most common, or most reasonably priced ones you find in the store. I say stick with what you like, rather than what somebody tells you “is better”.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 5, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> I say stick with what you like, rather than what somebody tells you “is better”.



I agree %100, Just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing out on something that I have yet to try.  And with so many brands/ varieties to choose from, I figured I'd get a smaller sample to try by posting this question, rather than just randomly grabbing bottles off the shelf.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 5, 2015)

I'll have to check our local Fairway.  Didn't realize they might carry a good variety, though we have a really small store here, so maybe not.


----------



## bakechef (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm really glad that my palate is suited to less expensive olive oils.  I usually get a name brand at the club store and I'm OK with that.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 5, 2015)

P.A.G. prefers Colavita EVOO.  I like it ok, but prefere Carapelli, and Bertoli myself.  I have some expensive olive oil, but don't find the flavor profile to be significantly better for my tastes.  I don't like Pompei olive oil at all.

No one can really tell you which one is right for you.  People's tongues are just built differently.  Try a couple of mid-priced oils, or see if you can sample a few with crusty bread.  Only you can tell what's right for you.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 5, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> I was watching the "Cooking" magazine show yesterday and they did a small segment on olive oils.
> He said the US was the dumping grounds for European olive oils.  Oils that did not always meet the high standards in the European market.



I'm pretty sure I would not be taking advice from someone with that kind of attitude.


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 5, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> There are many types of olives with different flavors, just like grapes for wine, so trying "an expensive olive oil" means you've tried only one of several out there. There is a range of flavors from sweet and grassy to peppery to bitter.
> 
> An EVOO/balsamic vinegar store opened near my brother at least 10 years ago and I spent an afternoon tasting them. Talking to the owner was like talking to a wine sommelier. So much fun! Then, a few years later, a similar store opened in my area and I was thrilled that I didn't have to order it online anymore.
> 
> ...



There is an olive oil/balsamic vinegar store that opened right next door to the Savory Spice shop in Littleton (suburb south of Denver) where I get many of my herbs and spices.  It makes the stop at Savory more costly and time consuming than it used to be.  Fortunately we now have a 2½ drive to get there, so I don't go as often... but it's still too easy to drop a quick C bill shopping online.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 5, 2015)

I've had unfiltered, really green olive oil that was just drizzled on crusty bread. It was from the first cold press. That stuff was heaven as a finishing oil or just as I had it, on bread. Kick myself for not bring some back.


----------



## GLC (Jan 5, 2015)

I just want to get extra virgin olive oil if I'm paying for it. The olive oil business is almost as crooked as the honey business, and I stay with domestically produced olive oils (not just domestically bottled or labeled). Most of the big-name European imports and domestic importers like Whole Foods and Rachael Ray have failed testing in one way or another, the worst being adulteration with every kind of oil imaginable, including lard(!!) and the hideous substitution as a food ingredient for "olive oil" described officially as "Swill or gutter oil (refined oil from recycled food and livestock waste)."

So far as I know, all but one California EVOO passed quality testing. I also favor California Olive Ranch, the Texas oils still being real pricey.  

The ancients had the same problem. That's why Roman amphora that held the reliable lines of olive oil were marked with the production location, the seller, the importer, and the name of the official who confirmed all that information. Roman imperial officials kept an eye on this, but the FDA will not protect you. They don't have the resources. You have to choose so that you know the source, otherwise it sadly looks like you can pretty much assume a high risk of fraud.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 5, 2015)

CraigC said:


> I've had unfiltered, really green olive oil that was just drizzled on crusty bread. It was from the first cold press. That stuff was heaven as a finishing oil or just as I had it, on bread. Kick myself for not bring some back.



Dip that bread in the first pressed EVOO, toast over fire, rub with raw garlic, and you have the original, and in my opinion, best bruschetta, which was a way to test the flavor of the oil.  Mmmmmm.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 5, 2015)

Posted by Roll_Bones said:
			
		

> I was watching the "Cooking" magazine show yesterday and they did a small segment on olive oils.
> He said the US was the dumping grounds for European olive oils. Oils that did not always meet the high standards in the European market.
> I'm pretty sure I would not be taking advice from someone with that kind of





GotGarlic said:


> I'm pretty sure I would not be taking advice from someone with that kind of attitude.



I am on the other end of the spectrum. I think this could be very much correct. Maybe not for the reason stated or rather different aspect of that view. Like I mentioned before the Americans have different taste for oils. Europeans might be selling us exactly what we want, but what they do not like.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 5, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> I am on the other end of the spectrum. I think this could be very much correct. Maybe not for the reason stated or rather different aspect of that view. Like I mentioned before the Americans have different taste for oils. Europeans might be selling us exactly what we want, but what they do not like.



I think that's based on outdated information, but I don't much care what Europeans think of what I eat 

Just as with wines, craft beers, cured meats and cheeses, Americans have been discovering good quality olive oils as well. That's why the number of specialty olive oil shops has grown. And that's why I keep saying people have to go to one of these shops and taste the oils to see what they like. And not all olive oils come from Europe. Australia and South America are making good olive oils, too.

DH loves the sharp, peppery Oro Bailen Arbequino from Spain, but I like the milder, grassy Picual Robust from Peru. By the same token, he likes hoppy beers. I don't like beer of any kind because I don't like bitter flavors. He likes bleu cheese; I like Havarti. He likes red wines; I like pink and fruity whites. It's all a matter of taste and experience and I don't think all Americans like the same olive oil any more than they like the same beer or wine or cheese.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 5, 2015)

Since you asked for specific brands Larry, this is what I use. It has a mild earthy flavor I enjoy for both cooking and salads. Typical of Trader Joe's, it's high quality at an affordable price.


----------



## Janet H (Jan 5, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> I have been buying and using with success Kirklands Extra Virgin olive oil.  Imported from Italy. Costco brand.




Another fan of costcos EVOO.  We've actually done some taste comparisons at my house and it fares pretty well.  I can also recommend their balsamic vinegar


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 5, 2015)

Totally agree, Janet.  I just checked, we have both too.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 6, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Dip that bread in the first pressed EVOO, toast over fire, rub with raw garlic, and you have the original, and in my opinion, best bruschetta, which was a way to test the flavor of the oil.  Mmmmmm.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I think the raw oil is what is tested. I once saw a show that had oil tasting and it reminded me of a wine tasting.


----------



## TAC (Jan 6, 2015)

Basically there are two types of olive oils, one for cooking and one for eating it raw, like in salads. The first one is called simply "Olive Oil", it has a yellow color. The second one is called "Extra Virgen" olive oil and is greenish, the greener the better. Both oils come from crushing olives, but the extra virgin comes from the first pressing and is the finest and therefore more expensive. The extra virgen is supposed to be eaten raw, to experience its flavor and bouquet. Of course, you can cook with it too, but heat will destroy the flavor and the bouquet and will do exactly what simple olive oil not extra virgen can do, without the extra expense. Olive oil lovers, speak of extra virgen oil only. Like, wine, coffee, tea and whiskey, there are many varieties and each has different characteristics which appeal to different people. Some prefer oil that comes from a particular single variety of olives and therefore is higher in cost. Extra virgen oil from a blend of many varieties is less expensive. The only way to find out what brand of extra virgen oil you like, is by trial and error, if it is for cooking, any olive oil type will do.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 6, 2015)

The colors of olive oils depend on which olive variety you're talking about. They're not all the same, and they don't all taste the same.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 6, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> The colors of olive oils depend on which olive variety you're talking about. They're not all the same, and they don't all taste the same.


 

And greener is not always better!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 6, 2015)

jennyema said:


> And greener is not always better!!



+1..


----------



## Janet H (Jan 6, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> The colors of olive oils depend on which olive variety you're talking about.....



....and the color of the container that holds them 

I know that containers are colored to prevent light from prematurely breaking down flavors in the oil but it also makes it almost impossible to see the true color of the oil. Frustrating...


----------



## TAC (Jan 6, 2015)

Basically first pressed olive oil (or extra virgin) will have a greenish tint. Ordinary olive oil for cooking is yellowish.  Some times they try to sell you yellow olive oil as extra virgen, but you should know that if it isn't greenish, is not the real thing. Most bottled extra virgen olive oils are blends of different varieties of olives, even from different countries. Single variety extra virgen olive oil, is like single malt Scotch whisky, more expensive and has a smaller market. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 6, 2015)

TAC said:


> Basically first pressed olive oil (or extra virgin) will have a greenish tint. Ordinary olive oil for cooking is yellowish.  Some times they try to sell you yellow olive oil as extra virgen, but you should know that if it isn't greenish, is not the real thing. Most bottled extra virgen olive oils are blends of different varieties of olives, even from different countries. Single variety extra virgen olive oil, is like single malt Scotch whisky, more expensive and has a smaller market.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking




Welcome to DC, TAC!  Sounds like you know your olive oil!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 6, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Since you asked for specific brands Larry, this is what I use. It has a mild earthy flavor I enjoy for both cooking and salads. Typical of Trader Joe's, it's high quality at an affordable price.



I was at Trader Joe's today, and checked the price of this green olive oil.
It's $9.00 for a quart.


----------



## TAC (Jan 6, 2015)

I spent some time with my friend Andrea Giovannini in Florence, Italy who is an expert in the cultivation of olives and manufacture of olive oil. In Italy nobody uses commercial bottled oil, they buy it directly from the plantation by the gallon. Most of the olive oil exported by Italy, is re-bottled Spanish olive oil. Excellent olive oil is being produced in Argentina, Chile and Peru. and of course in California.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jan 6, 2015)

I posted this thread five years ago of a bottle of oil I received from a farm in Tuscany a few days after the harvest.  What I learned from that bottle is that nothing tastes anywhere near what can be purchased in a local market.  Bright yellow and the freshest taste possible.

I currently use Costco vintage labelled which is IMO just below the point of diminishing returns on cost available here.  Either the Tuscan or Arbequina  from Spain.  I have never seen both at the same time.  

Perhaps someday I will find myself in California at harvest time and try a comparison tasting.


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/story-of-evoo-68979.html


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 6, 2015)

Janet H said:


> ....and the color of the container that holds them
> 
> I know that containers are colored to prevent light from prematurely breaking down flavors in the oil but it also makes it almost impossible to see the true color of the oil. Frustrating...



That's why I suggested going to a specialty store. You won't find high-quality extra-virgin olive oil in a supermarket anyway. In the store where I get the high-quality oils, they keep it in metal casks and pour out as many as you want to taste, so you can see and smell them, as well. See?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 6, 2015)

Sorry, hit the wrong button before I attached this to my last post.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2015)

We had an Oil & Vinegar shop, they went bust here but it is still a going franchise.  I used to eat my way through the olive oils and the vinegars.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 7, 2015)

Little wonder the local store went belly-up, PF.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Little wonder the local store went belly-up, PF.



Smarty pants!  

I guess I didn't go in often enough.  Never failed to spend $110-150 every three months.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jan 7, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Sorry, hit the wrong button before I attached this to my last post.



GG, where is that store?   

I live in Richmond, but I have not found anything similar here.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 7, 2015)

Bigjim68 said:


> GG, where is that store?
> 
> I live in Richmond, but I have not found anything similar here.



It's in Ghent in Norfolk. The original is at Hilltop in Virginia Beach. 

http://www.savortheolive.com


----------



## jennyema (Jan 7, 2015)

TAC said:


> but you should know that if it isn't greenish, is not the real thing.


 

This is absolutely not true.

Extra virg*i*n olive oil comes in many hues.  Some of them yellow.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 7, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> I'm pretty sure I would not be taking advice from someone with that kind of attitude.



Not actually any advice given. He stated these things and I just happened to be watching.
Its the guy from I think "Cooks" magazine.  Its on PBS. Balding gentlemen and they do recipe testing.  We have discussed this publication before.
The non-glossy magazine with the nice pictures on the back.



Janet H said:


> Another fan of costcos EVOO.  We've actually done some taste comparisons at my house and it fares pretty well.  I can also recommend their balsamic vinegar



I must admit my taste buds are not as good as they were in the past.
I will also admit if you were to replace my olive oil, I might not even notice the difference. I do not have a very good working knowledge of olive oils.
But I am learning.
I buy the Kirkland Extra Virgin in the 2 liter bottle. It says imported from Italy, first pressed.  Its well under $20.



TAC said:


> Basically there are two types of olive oils, one for cooking and one for eating it raw, like in salads. The first one is called simply "Olive Oil", it has a yellow color. The second one is called "Extra Virgen" olive oil and is greenish, the greener the better. Both oils come from crushing olives, but the extra virgin comes from the first pressing and is the finest and therefore more expensive. The extra virgen is supposed to be eaten raw, to experience its flavor and bouquet. Of course, you can cook with it too, but heat will destroy the flavor and the bouquet and will do exactly what simple olive oil not extra virgen can do, without the extra expense. Olive oil lovers, speak of extra virgen oil only. Like, wine, coffee, tea and whiskey, there are many varieties and each has different characteristics which appeal to different people. Some prefer oil that comes from a particular single variety of olives and therefore is higher in cost. Extra virgen oil from a blend of many varieties is less expensive. The only way to find out what brand of extra virgen oil you like, is by trial and error, if it is for cooking, any olive oil type will do.



I guess i should buy some for cooking and some for eating raw. I use the Kirkland for both now.
I could be making a vinaigrette or sauteing vegetables and i use the same oil.



jennyema said:


> This is absolutely not true.
> Extra virg*i*n olive oil comes in many hues.  Some of them yellow.



I have always wonder about that.  I am always holding the bottle up to the light in the store to see how green it is.
But like addressed before, you cannot really tell what color it is until you pour some out.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 7, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> Not actually any advice given. He stated these things and I just happened to be watching.
> Its the guy from I think "Cooks" magazine.  Its on PBS. Balding gentlemen and they do recipe testing.  We have discussed this publication before.
> The non-glossy magazine with the nice pictures on the back.



Christopher Kimball from Cooks Illustrated. I still don't think all Americans like the same olive oil. Do you and your friends like the same single beer? 



Roll_Bones said:


> I buy the Kirkland Extra Virgin in the 2 liter bottle. It says imported from Italy, first pressed.  Its well under $20.



Check the container to see if the oil was grown in Italy. Many Italian bottlers import oils from all over Europe and bottle it, then export it with that labeling. It doesn't mean the olives were grown or pressed in Italy

The specialty EVOO I buy for raw applications is $15-20 for 375 ml or about 12 ounces. Again, you're not going to find a high-quality olive oil at a supermarket, or a club store. 



Roll_Bones said:


> I have always wonder about that.  I am always holding the bottle up to the light in the store to see how green it is.
> But like addressed before, you cannot really tell what color it is until you pour some out.



Seriously, is no one reading my posts?  

I've been in four specialty olive oil stores around the country. They all offer free tastings so you can see, smell and taste a variety of oils from different olives, harvested at different points during the season and figure out which you like.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 7, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Check the container to see if the oil was grown in Italy. Many Italian bottlers import oils from all over Europe and bottle it, then export it with that labeling. It doesn't mean the olives were grown or pressed in Italy
> 
> The specialty EVOO I buy for raw applications is $15-20 for 375 ml or about 12 ounces. Again, you're not going to find a high-quality olive oil at a supermarket, or a club store. .


 



Very true.  Most of the world's olive oil is produced in Spain.

Italy is a net _importer_ of olive oil that it packages and sells.  Spain produces twice as much olive oil as Italy does.  

My favorite evoos are Spanish.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jan 7, 2015)

jennyema said:


> This is absolutely not true.
> 
> Extra virg*i*n olive oil comes in many hues.  Some of them yellow.



Totally agree.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 7, 2015)

Out of curiosity, I just checked my bottle of EVOO from Trader Joe's , and it says "...olives are grown and harvested in Puglia, Sicily, and Calabria regions in Italy".  I'm pretty sure it was around $15/qt. I don't cook with olive oil, I just use it in salad dressings, sprinkled over steamed veggies, or a dipping sauce with balsamic vinegar and crusty bread.  

It works just fine for me, but I've never tried the 'really' good EVOO's.  I'm not sure I could tell the difference, but it would be fun to try different tastings.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 8, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> I think that's based on outdated information, but I don't much care what Europeans think of what I eat
> 
> ...




I don't think I ever meant to say that I care about "what Europeans think of what" we eat. I was talking about quality of oil.



Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 8, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> I don't think I ever meant to say that I care about "what Europeans think of what" we eat. I was talking about quality of oil.



That was just a joke. My point is that you can buy high-quality olive oil in the United States, but you will not find it in supermarkets or club stores.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 9, 2015)

Ah, I see. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 14, 2015)

larry_stewart said:


> We actually have a store called " The Crushed Olive"
> 
> The Crushed Olive - Gourmet Olive Oils, Infused Flavored Olive Oil & Specialty Balsamic Vinegars
> 
> ...


Do they sell the oil "loose" (bring your own bottle)? If so ask to taste a few and buy the one YOU like best.

Incidentally, if you use olive oil for cooking as well as dressing and you fry or saute stuff, it's worth having a cheaper, ordinary OO for cooking and EVOO for "cold" use in salad dressings, etc. Heat destroys a lot of the taste and benefits of EVOO.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 14, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> Do they sell the oil "loose" (bring your own bottle)? If so ask to taste a few and buy the one YOU like best.
> 
> Incidentally, if you use olive oil for cooking as well as dressing and you fry or saute stuff, it's worth having a cheaper, ordinary OO for cooking and EVOO for "cold" use in salad dressings, etc. Heat destroys a lot of the taste and benefits of EVOO.



From the home page:



> Stop by one of our stores for an unforgettable experience.* We feature an open tasting and invite you to sample and really taste the difference quality makes.* Once a selection is made, we fill-cork-and seal each bottle to ensure freshness.



The specialty stores in my area, and the ones I visited near Chicago and in California, dispense your chosen oils and vinegars into their bottles from casks. After the first purchase, you can bring back the cleaned bottle and they will refill it for $1 off, with the same or a different selection.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jan 15, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> From the home page:
> 
> 
> 
> The specialty stores in my area, and the ones I visited near Chicago and in California, dispense your chosen oils and vinegars into their bottles from casks. After the first purchase, you can bring back the cleaned bottle and they will refill it for $1 off, with the same or a different selection.



After your post concerning the shops in Norfolk and Va Beach, I did a little research on my own, and there are two similar in the Richmond area.  According to the proprietor, they are part of a loosely affiliated group of around  400 nationwide.  A large variety of oils and vinegars at one price.  Dispensed from SS kegs.  Samplers welcome.  I picked up a couple of bottles.  Good stuff.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm glad you found one locally, bigjim. Enjoy


----------

